# Athena 5.0 Speaker Setup



## jbmccaslin (Aug 27, 2010)

Just curious how legit Athena brand speakers are. I have someone here local who is selling their 5.0 system. I'm no where near educated in audio and looking to upgrade from a 5 year old HTIB so pretty much anything will impress me. I'm moving into a new house in a few months so on a tight budget. Just wanting a nice setup for a bonus room home theater. Found this local who is selling this system for $230. 

Tower Speakers: AS-F1 (Qty 2) 
Bookshelf Speakers: AS-B1 (Qty 2) 
Center Channel: AS-C1 (Qty 1) 

If they are in good condition would you recommended purchasing them. Anyone who has had experience with the speakers or heard them first hand please let me know how they sound and what their quality. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Years back Athena got some really good Press. I believe they were even reviewed in Stereophile if memory serves. So, I do think they are legit. I believe they are part of a Canadian Speaker Company.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Everything I have read on them is pretty good. Should be a good buy. As always, "Let the buyer beware". Dennis


----------



## jbmccaslin (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. The seller states they were purchased brand new 5 years ago and are in like new condition. Is it bad that they are 5 years old? I suppose if they've been taken care of then they will last a long time?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Never hear those speakers... but they look nice :bigsmile:

Here is the link to  Athena website


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Athena speakers were made by the same Co. who made mirage and energy. They are the real deal and were considered a best buy for their day. Their p-series sub were compact powerhouses (I still own a p300). If the are in god condition, you've got a good deal.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a pair of AS-B2 and they are truly impressive for the price they originally sold for, if you dont want them at that price LMK 

As far as sound quality they are a typical API design, open, airy almost bordering on bright. They do throw a huge sound stage and the B2's have some surprising bass for a bookshelf. All in all I am happy with the B2 and can imagine the floor standing would have to be very nice.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Athena was part of the companies owned and managed by API, the company that also Owned Energy and Mirage speakers. API was bought out by Klipsch in 2006/2007. Klipsch also bought the Demark company Jamo 1 or 2 years before that. 

The Athenas used various pieces of Energy and Mirage designed parts, plus some of their own, from what I have heard. Klipsch shut down Athena almost imediately once the acquision of API was complete.

They should be a decent pair of speakers. One person said, Bright, I haven't heard Athenas, but have owned Energy, and there was never anything bright about Energys, they were Neutral and Laidback sounding, more of a Mid Music Hall sound then a Front Row sound.

You should be able to buy with confidence.


----------

